# unable to get into chat with java



## Drinny (Apr 26, 2004)

I am trying to access a chat room to which I have been a regualr visitor for some time and I am not getting access through java... just getting the red X in the top left hand corner. I have the latest version downloaded. I don't think it is a coincidence that this problem started after I updated my Internet security with McAfee 2007. The console reads:

Java Plug-in 1.5.0_09
java.net.SocketException: Unexpected end of file from server
at sun.net.www.http.HttpClient.parseHTTPHeader(Unknown Source)
at sun.net.www.http.HttpClient.parseHTTP(Unknown Source)
at sun.net.www.http.HttpClient.parseHTTPHeader(Unknown Source)
at sun.net.www.http.HttpClient.parseHTTP(Unknown Source)
at sun.net.www.protocol.http.HttpURLConnection.getInputStream(Unknown Source)
at sun.plugin.net.protocol.http.HttpUtils.followRedirects(Unknown Source)
at sun.plugin.cache.CachedJarLoader.isUpToDate(Unknown Source)
at sun.plugin.cache.CachedJarLoader.loadFromCache(Unknown Source)
at sun.plugin.cache.CachedJarLoader.load(Unknown Source)
at sun.plugin.cache.JarCache.get(Unknown Source)
at sun.plugin.net.protocol.jar.CachedJarURLConnection.connect(Unknown Source)
at sun.plugin.net.protocol.jar.CachedJarURLConnection.getJarFile(Unknown Source)
at sun.misc.URLClassPath$JarLoader.getJarFile(Unknown Source)
at sun.misc.URLClassPath$JarLoader.<init>(Unknown Source)
at sun.misc.URLClassPath$3.run(Unknown Source)
at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
at sun.misc.URLClassPath.getLoader(Unknown Source)
at sun.misc.URLClassPath.getLoader(Unknown Source)
at sun.misc.URLClassPath.getResource(Unknown Source)
at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(Unknown Source)
at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.loadCode(Unknown Source)
at sun.applet.AppletPanel.createApplet(Unknown Source)
at sun.plugin.AppletViewer.createApplet(Unknown Source)
at sun.applet.AppletPanel.runLoader(Unknown Source)
at sun.applet.AppletPanel.run(Unknown Source)
at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
load: class com.chatspace.v20095.Chat not found.
java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: com.chatspace.v20095.Chat
at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.loadCode(Unknown Source)
at sun.applet.AppletPanel.createApplet(Unknown Source)
at sun.plugin.AppletViewer.createApplet(Unknown Source)
at sun.applet.AppletPanel.runLoader(Unknown Source)
at sun.applet.AppletPanel.run(Unknown Source)
at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
Caused by: java.io.IOException: open HTTP connection failed.
at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.getBytes(Unknown Source)
at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.access$100(Unknown Source)
at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader$1.run(Unknown Source)
at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
... 10 more
java.net.SocketException: Unexpected end of file from server
at sun.net.www.http.HttpClient.parseHTTPHeader(Unknown Source)
at sun.net.www.http.HttpClient.parseHTTP(Unknown Source)
at sun.net.www.http.HttpClient.parseHTTPHeader(Unknown Source)
at sun.net.www.http.HttpClient.parseHTTP(Unknown Source)
at sun.net.www.protocol.http.HttpURLConnection.getInputStream(Unknown Source)
at sun.plugin.net.protocol.http.HttpUtils.followRedirects(Unknown Source)
at sun.plugin.cache.CachedJarLoader.isUpToDate(Unknown Source)
at sun.plugin.cache.CachedJarLoader.loadFromCache(Unknown Source)
at sun.plugin.cache.CachedJarLoader.load(Unknown Source)
at sun.plugin.cache.JarCache.get(Unknown Source)
at sun.plugin.net.protocol.jar.CachedJarURLConnection.connect(Unknown Source)
at sun.plugin.net.protocol.jar.CachedJarURLConnection.getJarFile(Unknown Source)
at sun.misc.URLClassPath$JarLoader.getJarFile(Unknown Source)
at sun.misc.URLClassPath$JarLoader.<init>(Unknown Source)
at sun.misc.URLClassPath$3.run(Unknown Source)
at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
at sun.misc.URLClassPath.getLoader(Unknown Source)
at sun.misc.URLClassPath.getLoader(Unknown Source)
at sun.misc.URLClassPath.getResource(Unknown Source)
at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(Unknown Source)
at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.loadCode(Unknown Source)
at sun.applet.AppletPanel.createApplet(Unknown Source)
at sun.plugin.AppletViewer.createApplet(Unknown Source)
at sun.applet.AppletPanel.runLoader(Unknown Source)
at sun.applet.AppletPanel.run(Unknown Source)
at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
load: class com.chatspace.Browser3x.Chat not found.
java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: com.chatspace.Browser3x.Chat
at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.loadCode(Unknown Source)
at sun.applet.AppletPanel.createApplet(Unknown Source)
at sun.plugin.AppletViewer.createApplet(Unknown Source)
at sun.applet.AppletPanel.runLoader(Unknown Source)
at sun.applet.AppletPanel.run(Unknown Source)
at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
Caused by: java.io.IOException: open HTTP connection failed.
at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.getBytes(Unknown Source)
at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.access$100(Unknown Source)
at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader$1.run(Unknown Source)
at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
... 10 more
load: class com.chatspace.v20095.Chat not found.
java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: com.chatspace.v20095.Chat
at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.loadCode(Unknown Source)
at sun.applet.AppletPanel.createApplet(Unknown Source)
at sun.plugin.AppletViewer.createApplet(Unknown Source)
at sun.applet.AppletPanel.runLoader(Unknown Source)
at sun.applet.AppletPanel.run(Unknown Source)
at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
Caused by: java.io.IOException: open HTTP connection failed.
at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.getBytes(Unknown Source)
at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.access$100(Unknown Source)
at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader$1.run(Unknown Source)
at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
... 10 more
load: class com.chatspace.Browser3x.Chat not found.
java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: com.chatspace.Browser3x.Chat
at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.loadCode(Unknown Source)
at sun.applet.AppletPanel.createApplet(Unknown Source)
at sun.plugin.AppletViewer.createApplet(Unknown Source)
at sun.applet.AppletPanel.runLoader(Unknown Source)
at sun.applet.AppletPanel.run(Unknown Source)
at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
Caused by: java.io.IOException: open HTTP connection failed.
at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.getBytes(Unknown Source)
at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.access$100(Unknown Source)
at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader$1.run(Unknown Source)
at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
... 10 more
load: class com.chatspace.v20095.Chat not found.
java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: com.chatspace.v20095.Chat
at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.loadCode(Unknown Source)
at sun.applet.AppletPanel.createApplet(Unknown Source)
at sun.plugin.AppletViewer.createApplet(Unknown Source)
at sun.applet.AppletPanel.runLoader(Unknown Source)
at sun.applet.AppletPanel.run(Unknown Source)
at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
Caused by: java.io.IOException: open HTTP connection failed.
at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.getBytes(Unknown Source)
at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.access$100(Unknown Source)
at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader$1.run(Unknown Source)
at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
... 10 more

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Chicon (Jul 29, 2004)

Hi Drinny,

The reason is displayed in this line :
*Caused by: java.io.IOException: open HTTP connection failed*.
You just can't connect to the remote server.
Did you try with all the McAfee services switched off to check if you are able to chat again ?


----------



## Wolfeymole (Jun 18, 2005)

Get IRC it's a lot better.


----------



## Drinny (Apr 26, 2004)

I have switched off McAfee and still no joy! I have used irc in the past but the website owner is now insisting on a subscription to access the chatroom which I am unwilling to pay. I still feel there is something in the McAfee update which has caused the problem. Is there anything in the settings which is blocking my java access?


----------



## Chicon (Jul 29, 2004)

Drinny said:


> I have switched off McAfee and still no joy! I have used irc in the past but the website owner is now insisting on a subscription to access the chatroom which I am unwilling to pay. I still feel there is something in the McAfee update which has caused the problem. Is there anything in the settings which is blocking my java access?


The problem may be caused by the remote server.
Also, to make sure your computer is not at fault, I suggest you to test your Java installation here with your McAfee on, then empty the cache of your browser and have another try to chat.


----------



## Drinny (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks for the advice. I have tried everything but still no joy. It could be that the site owner is trying to force people to use irc and pay a subscription and has therefore blocked access to java users...can't think what else!


----------

